# Dewi - 5 year old Foxhound - Dog, cat and child friendly



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Dewi is a beautiful 5 year old Foxhound. This gorgeous boy was dumped out of a van on the mountain a week or so ago. He has done his 7 days in the pound and has had his medical with our vets. He has been neutered and vaccinated.


















































He is a darling boy and here's what his fosterer has to say about him:
"Dewi has been with us for less than a week and already feels part of the family. He's wonderful with the children, cat and our dog and any other dogs he's met. He is a bit of an escape artist and is extremely agile so will need a secure garden.
He is a very good boy and is absolutely adorable!"

He is clean in the house and good on the lead plus he loves a fuss and a cuddle!

Dewi is currently on foster in Wales but we home across the UK
If you're interested in adopting Dewi, please read our adoption guidelines and procedure; 
Animals For Adoption - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk
Before completing a pre-adoption form;
Dog pre-adoption form - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk


----------



## tures (Sep 26, 2011)

VERY intersting ! thanks for your sharing ! you give me more happy !


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Fosterer update: He has been with us now for two and a half weeks and his quirky little personality is starting to come out. He really is a funny little thing who loves to be fussed. He has no problems going in a car but is extremely nervous of passing traffic when out on a walk. He is quite an energetic dog and loves going for long walks. We live near the beach and sand dunes and he loves going into the bushes for a good sniff around. He is fantastic with my 2 young children, our other dog and cat. He really makes me laugh when its time for his dinner, he wags his tail so much and he looks like he is smiling. He has no issues with you taking things off him, he seems to have developed a liking for my daughters Barbies! I don't allow my dog on the furniture or upstairs and Dewi has picked up on these rules really fast. He really is a lovely dog and will make someone a fantastic companion.


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Dewi is still waiting for a home!


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

I'd have him in a heartbeat but my garden only has about a 3 foot fence - never needed anything higher as Benny isn't a jumper 

Really hope he finds his forever home soon!


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

I cannot believe this little sweet heart is still waiting!
























Can anyone offer him a home?


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

He is gorgeous,but I have just taken on a rescue foxhound to go with the one I already had.I think 3 would be too much.

I hope he finds a home soon.


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

cravensmum said:


> He is gorgeous,but I have just taken on a rescue foxhound to go with the one I already had.I think 3 would be too much.
> 
> I hope he finds a home soon.


I was just thinking oh dear dont let Cravensmum see this lol!!!


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

I'd have him like, _*now*_ if I could


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Dewi is now reserved!


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT said:


> Dewi is now reserved!


That is good news.


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Dewi's reserve has fallen through by no fault of his own. Can anyone offer him a home?


----------



## lisaloo1 (Aug 8, 2011)

aww i cant believe he hasn't been rehomed yet, he looks gorgeous, where abouts are you?


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

lisaloo1 said:


> aww i cant believe he hasn't been rehomed yet, he looks gorgeous, where abouts are you?


Dewi is on foster in South Wales but we home across the UK


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Dewi is still looking for his forever home. Can you believe it?


----------

